
Ask HN: Best Chair for Programming - nh
I&#x27;m look for a new chair for my new desk. What recommendations do you guys have for a desk chair that I can sit for 8-12 hrs on somedays?
======
adamzerner
See PainScience for a thorough discussion:
[https://www.painscience.com/articles/chair-
trouble.php](https://www.painscience.com/articles/chair-trouble.php)

Relevant excerpts:

> The importance of extremely comfy and ergonomically dazzling chairs is
> exaggerated. There is simply no such thing as a perfect chair: your body
> isn’t comfortable with any position for hours at a time. The problem isn’t
> the position that your body is in, but the lack of motion, exertion, and
> variety of stimulation, and no chair can solve that.

> The best chair might just be two or three simple-but-different chairs used
> in rotation, including or used in conjunction with an destabilizing cushion,
> such as a Disc-O-Sit or Sissel Sit, or a fitness ball.

> In my office, I have a standard office chair and a stool, both of which I
> use in combination with a Disc-O-Sit for plenty of variety.

> And, if you still want a good chair, and if you’ve got the cash, by all
> means — get yourself a fancy chair! I did. I worried about the cost until I
> sat in it. I’ve now been sitting in it without buyer’s remorse for about 12
> years.

(The chair he bought and is referring to is the popular Aeron chair)

------
mamcx
Consider mix any you chosen with a standing desk setup.

Before I sit all day (I work form home). Then I change, use only a fatigue mat
and DIY "standing desk" made by my large speakers and flat wood.

Now, I can't stay sit for more than 1 hour and feel good! This way, I must
alternate between the 2 modes, and feel better.

BTW, To easy the change, I use a bar char alike:

[https://www.amazon.com/Modern-Adjustable-Synthetic-
Leather-C...](https://www.amazon.com/Modern-Adjustable-Synthetic-Leather-
Chairs-Sets/dp/B00GV28VBQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-
garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1484932497&sr=1-3&keywords=bar+chairs)

So I can rest for being up easily.

BTW: All up not good, All sit not good. Mix good!

~~~
andrei_says_
I came here to write this. My back issues went away after I started using a
convertible standing desk (ergotron arm holding my monitor mouse and keyboard)
so I can stand on sit and change position anytime I want.

Also, fidget while standing! One of the harmful parts of computer work is the
body freezing.

------
kvcrawford
I _really_ like my swiss kneeling chair. I got this one:
[https://www.amazon.com/Flash-Furniture-WL-SB-210-GG-
Ergonomi...](https://www.amazon.com/Flash-Furniture-WL-SB-210-GG-Ergonomic-
Kneeling/dp/B000TMK0O0/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-
garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1484932398&sr=1-1&keywords=kneeling+chair)

I've had to do lots of physical therapy for the problems developed from
sitting in a chair at the computer. The kneeling chair has been a huge
improvement.

~~~
lutorm
I have a classic "Stokke" kneeling chair (now apparently called "Variable
balans", [http://www.varierfurniture.com/en_us/Movement-
Chairs](http://www.varierfurniture.com/en_us/Movement-Chairs)) and I like it,
but only for temporary use, not as a full-time chair. Two reasons:

First, your back has to be in quite good shape to avoid dropping your posture
after an hour or two. If you can't stay in good form, you need to strengthen
your back and work up to it.

Second, the pressure on my kneecaps causes a certain amount of knee pain after
using it for extended periods.

~~~
pacaro
I've used a Stokke/Varier Wing Balans for about 15 years on and off. I find
that it allows for a variety of sitting positions.

If you are experiencing knee pain, you may want to adjust so the top of your
shin is against the pad, not the knee itself, and keep the majority of your
weight through your core and seat.

I started using one when I bruised my coccyx (snowboarding accident) and found
it to help with lower back pain YMMV

[edit] I prefer the Wing Balans because it is height adjustable with a gas
ram, so it can be used in more positions, with a variety of desk heights. I
would often use it very low in more of a kneeling position, or at the upper
edge of its height range more like a stool

------
n13
I bought Autonomous' ErgoChair[1] couple of months ago but it got delivered in
December 2016. I like it and It's lot cheaper than other options in the
market.

Warning: KickStarter suspended their campaign [2] because they were reselling
the product. You may also want to check this Reddit thread [3] before you make
your mind.

[1] - [https://www.autonomous.ai/office-
chair](https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chair)

[2] - [https://thetechreviewer.com/tech-news/kickstarter-
suspends-a...](https://thetechreviewer.com/tech-news/kickstarter-suspends-
autonomous-smart-chair-campaign-raised-615k/)

[3] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/58ndet/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/58ndet/500k_office_chair_kickstarter_was_suspended_we/)

Edit: Newlines.

~~~
enobrev
I just got my ErgoChair in the first week of January after ordering it
sometime around the end of October - right after it got removed from
Kickstarter.

It's not as comfortable (less cushion) as my old $140 generic "manager" chair
from amazon, but the finer grained adjustments and improved back support are a
welcome upgrade. After about two weeks in the chair, I'm pretty happy with it.
I never thought I'd appreciate a headrest, but it's great when watching longer
videos. I wish the seat raised about 3-4 inches higher (I'm 6'6"). That old
"manager" chair allowed a slightly higher seat, which I definitely preferred.

I also bought one of their sit/stand desks last year. I absolutely love it. I
plan to get two more after I move next month.

I've always wanted to try one of the fancier adjustable chairs out there, but
I can't seem to bring myself to spend that much on a chair. Both the desk and
the chair are far less expensive than their respective competitors and are of
better-than good-enough quality that I'm very happy with both purchases.

The only annoyance I've had with both have been exceptionally long shipping
times (multiple months). When I emailed them about it, they were quick to
respond with the approximate timeframe for shipping. That said, I recommended
the desk to my mother a few months ago (a couple months after I got mine) and
she got hers within a couple weeks.

------
cs02rm0
I've got an Aeron. I've been through a few others far cheaper and near enough
as good for sitting in but they broke so quickly with effectively zero
customer service about that the 10 year guarantee was worth it.

I've had it about 5 years now, no issues with it whatsoever, but if there ever
are past the guarantee period the parts market is pretty robust for them.

~~~
motoford
I bought my Aeron used in 2003. It's only now starting to wear out, and that's
only in the places on the seat where I sit with me feet in the chair. My shoes
have worn some of the cross webbing.

Just can't go wrong with the Aeron.

------
jimmahoney
I'm typing from an Ikea Marcus which is my home office chair.

While I agree that the Aeron is great (and have one at work that I use
regularly), the Marcus fit in my budget ($200 for the Marcus vs $800+ for a
new Aeron) and is perfectly reasonable. I usually leave it in the locked
forward typing position.

For twelve hour stints, I stand for part of the time (my desk will move up to
standing height).

I tried an exercise ball - didn't work for me.

~~~
djaychela
Another vote for the Markus here - I've had an adult lifetime of back problems
due to being attacked when I was 19 (I'm 45), and this is the first chair I've
found in years that I can sit in and work for more than half an hour without
problems - in fact, I bought it the weekend before I needed to do several
straight 12 hour days working on a project with a tight deadline and instead
of being crippled at the end of it I felt OK. The seat-to-floor height is just
right for me, and it offers just the right amount of support. Hopefully I
won't stain it like the other poster here!

------
falcolas
I've used everything from an Aeron to a Staples branded chair... and I've
found that as long as it's sufficiently adjustable (height, back angle, seat
tilt, arm rests, and lumbar) and feels comfortable, it will probably work. One
of my long time favorites was actually a Tempurpedic chair I got from staples.
Quite comfortable over long periods of time.

------
tmaly
I have been using a Herman Miller Aeron since 2005. Its the only chair I can
sit in all day and not have any back problems.

~~~
johnhattan
Yeah, another vote for the Aeron. I have a couple that I've owned for well
over ten years. I definitely consider it more of a "durable good" than the
store-brand chairs.

Only complaint is that, apart from replacing the wheels, they're difficult to
repair yourself. The seat broke on one a couple of years ago. I bought a
replacement seat only to discover that it's held on by a couple of strange
custom bolts that you can easily destroy if you try to wrangle 'em out
yourself. Thankfully there was a Herman Miller place in town, and they were
able to install the seat for me.

------
bluGill
The ergonomics expert I work with tells me "the best position is your next
position". They ensure we have both good comfortable chairs, and a sit or
stand workstation so we can vary our position often.

I'm constantly changing. Up, down, up, down, cross legged on my chain, up .
Long compile - pace back and forth for a few minutes. It drives my co-workers
nuts at times, but it is much better for the body.

------
Artemis2
Follow-up question: Aeron or Mirra 2? I'm in the market for a new chair and
Herman Miller seems like a solid brand. I was considering the Aeron but the
Mirra seems interesting as well.

~~~
lutorm
Do what I did: Find a store that carries Herman Miller (and others) and go in
and spend an hour sitting in various chairs. Everyone's body is different and
there's no substitute for personal experience.

Note that I said an hour. At least. You can't really tell how it's going to
feel after an extended period from just sitting down for a minute. Bring a
paper or two. :)

------
obombration
I really like the Steelcase Leap I use at work. I find it much nicer than the
Aeron I was using before.

~~~
prawks
Ditto, I was able to get a Leap from an office surplus store for my home
office and I enjoy its adjustability better than the Aeron I had at my last
job. The breathability of the Aeron is nice, but I don't have issues with
standard cloth chairs anyway.

------
dsp1234
WorkPro Quantum 9000 Series

I find the mesh back and seat invaluable. I've used it for about six years now
with no problems.

[https://www.amazon.com/WorkPro-Quantum-Ergonomic-Mid-Back-
Ch...](https://www.amazon.com/WorkPro-Quantum-Ergonomic-Mid-Back-
Chair/dp/B007OZX9DO)

------
jameskilton
I've used a Humanscale Freedom Chair for years. Love this thing.

[https://www.humanscale.com/products/product.cfm?group=Freedo...](https://www.humanscale.com/products/product.cfm?group=FreedomTaskChairWithHeadrest)

------
shurcooL
I've used the Herman Miller Aeron for 3 years at various San Francisco
startups, and got to really appreciate it. Its best features for me were the
ability to forget I'm sitting in a chair or that it even exists, I could just
focus on my work. I ended up getting one for my current office. It was the new
2016 refreshed model, which is slightly nicer. I like it a lot.

It's also unbeatable if you tend to run warm, because of the mesh that has
great air circulation. In a normal chair, you'd be sweating otherwise.

That said, I also got a standing desk and I think it's fantastic to be able to
stand half the day, and sit the other half.

------
PaulHoule
Exercise Ball.

I have a LEAP chair which is broken. It is much better than the overhyped
Aeron. In theory the LEAP has a lifetime warrantee but practically the nearest
Steelcase dealer who is 60 miles away won't return my phone calls.

~~~
jonah
I've had a Leap before over 15 years and still looks good and works great.

A couple years ago the gas cylinder failed and the dealer drove 45 minutes to
my house to replace it. Maybe contact Steelcase directly for help?

------
krn1p4n1c
Exercise ball and standing. I had a motorcycle accident 8yrs ago that chipped
some of the nubs off my coccyx and lower spine. Sitting in a chair hurts after
an hour or 2. No pain with the ball. Plus its cheap.

------
xenihn
I bought a used medium Herman Miller Aeron. It was the best chair I'd ever
owned, but I ended up switching to a standing desk setup a few months later,
and I'm very happy with it.

------
jcadam
Doesn't matter, you'll use the 10 year old chair with the broken lift that
your employer provided you and you'll _like it._

------
tobltobs
I am using an Ikea Vollmar ($250) currently (for up to 14h per day) and I like
it. The back adjusting mechanism could be more fine grained. A few years ago I
used a Vitra office chair, which was better and I might one day buy one.
However, the price of ~1500$ is a bit hard to swallow and as long as I don't
get back pain I will stay with my Volmar.

------
jqueryin
I had previously tried both the Aeron as well as the Steelcase Leap 2 for an
extended period (+1w) and found I preferred the Steelcase. I purchased one for
myself and one for my wife.

It's common to find these gently used on Craigslist for around $200 if you
live in a populated area. That's where I got mine. I was able to pick any two
from a lot of 20+.

------
swalsh
I'm pretty happy with this: [https://www.wayfair.com/OfficeSource-Engage-Mesh-
Series-Mesh...](https://www.wayfair.com/OfficeSource-Engage-Mesh-Series-Mesh-
Task-Chair-11301-02-OFFS1176.html)

------
GiorgioG
I've had the Herman Miller Mirra chair since December 2011 and could not be
happier with it. Much better than the SteelCase Leap Chair it replaced and in
my personal opinion it's more comfortable than the Aeron chair.

~~~
equalunique
I too have a Herman Miller Mirra. It would be the perfect chair if only it had
a headrest. Aftermarket headrests exist for the Aeron, but I could not find
any for the Mirra.

Beyond the adjustability that comes with the Mirra, I like this chair because
the seat is actually a flexible mesh, rather than a traditional soft cushion.
This is best for me, because it allows me to sit longer. By comparison,
traditional soft cushions eventually become not-so-soft, and this will lead to
pain in my tailbone. Mirra helps me avoid that pain, so I can sit longer.

I have a IKEA MARKUS too. It is perhaps even more comfortable due to it's
height and headrest, but because it lacks a mesh seat like the Mirra, it's not
great for long periods of sitting. (IMO)

------
sogen
[http://www.okamura.jp/en_ap/products/seating/luce/](http://www.okamura.jp/en_ap/products/seating/luce/)

Looks funny, but when you sit it goes down.

------
rb808
Steelcase Leap is a standard office chair I liked. I never liked Aerons.

------
nerdyworm
Varier move standing stool

I really enjoy rocking and spinning around all day.

It's not the most comfortable thing and forces you to stand and walk around a
bit. However, I think that is why this stool works so well for me.

------
f1gm3nt
Standing desk has been the best for me. I don't like chairs because I'm always
at a whiteboard writing things. If possible I would recommend you try going
chairless.

------
lzlarryli
I use a piano bench. It is comfortable. This also forces me to stand up and
walk around a bit whenever I need to lean back for rest.

------
NoCanDo
[https://imgur.com/a/QTfvS](https://imgur.com/a/QTfvS)

------
Droidbishop
Steelcase leap is by far my favorite, and the only one I'll use.

------
Droidbishop
Steelcase leap is by far my favorite

~~~
calibration263
I have a Herman Miller Celle at work and love it. They're a bit cheaper than
the Aeron, and as far as I can tell offer a couple more adjustments not
available on the Aeron. (Lumbar support, seat depth, and seat angle(separate
from the back).

There are also some Steelcase Leaps laying around which are also great.

